
Show HN: Strainer, Rust CLI for finding duplicate code in a project - brundolf
https://github.com/brundonsmith/strainer
======
brundolf
Author here: I built this because I wanted to use it at work. There's a ton of
room for additional features in this kind of tool, so if it gains traction I'd
be happy to keep adding to it.

Things in particular that I'd like to add include a) some way of doing
negative-patterns; i.e., "exclude file paths/lines with this pattern", and b)
block-matching; i.e., "this contiguous block of several lines was duplicated
in these files". Having tested out the tool some, I think the latter in
particular would dramatically increase its usefulness as a refactoring tool,
though I'm also not sure yet how I'd go about implementing that.

